# 5D X or Mark III Specs & Release Date? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/5d-x-or-mark-iii-specs-release-date-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/5d-x-or-mark-iii-specs-release-date-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/02/5d-x-or-mark-iii-specs-release-date-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>5D X / 5D Mark III

</strong>The last week has been insane for rumors. I have had more than 150 “tips” sent in and going through them all has been lots of fun. The variance in information is wider than I’ve ever seen it previously.</p>
<p><strong>More stuff

</strong>Below is a spec list I received last week. It goes along with various other sources in regards to release date and specs.</p>
<ul>
<li>5D X</li>
<li>22 mp</li>
<li>61pt AF with DIGIC 4</li>
<li>6.9 FPS</li>
<li>DIGIC 5 (Doesn’t say DIGIC 5 )</li>
<li>Announcement February 28</li>
<li>  with 3 lens</li>
<li>Available April $2700</li>
</ul>
<p>With Nikon announcing on February 7, 2012, and most thinking it’ll be the D800. I expect some kind of a camera to be announced by Canon within a month. If they can get these things shipping by April, a lot of wedding photographers will be happy.</p>
<p>We’ve seen one <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html">report about an October ship date</a> for the 5D Mark III. If it’s not the 5DX/Mark III coming in the next month or so, then something else will be.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## K-amps (Feb 2, 2012)

If this happens, I will be jumping all over this. ;D ;D ;D (and Canon I will forgive you for making us wait this long!)


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 2, 2012)

If they kill the 7D mk II, they will have my limitless rage! :'( Or sorrow.

Seriously though, they had better not kill the 7D line off!


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 2, 2012)

This would be basically everything I have wanted since owning both the 5D Mk II and the 7D and deciding which to keep.


----------



## CrimsonBlue (Feb 2, 2012)

*1DX killer?*

I would LOVE to be wrong, but how could this camera be real? *What differentiates it from the 1DX?* (ie. is there $4100 in difference?)

61pt AF? Smells like a 1DX
6.9FPS? Pretty powerful to pump 22MP through on just a Digic 5
$2700? *Why would I ever pay $6800 for a 1DX* aside from [arguably] a little ISO help on the top end?


----------



## outsider (Feb 2, 2012)

These rumored specs seems too good to be true for $2700 (like others have said), considering that things like AF is the same as the 1Dx (more then twice the price) and pretty high frame rate.

And speaking of frame rate, the 1Dx uses 2 Digic 5+ processors. At 12 fps at 18MP= 216MP/sec. Scaling that to a 22 MP sensor, Dual Digic 5+ would be able to move 22MP at nearly 10fts.
One Digic 5+ would maybe do 5fts at 22MP?? 

So unless the 5d mk3/mkx has dual Digic 5+, I don't see how it can do 6.9fps. 
On a single Digic 5+ CPU I can believe anything roughly under 5fps

I am assuming that the 12fps the 1Dx does is limited by data throughput, but the limitation could be mechanical (mirror movement), in which case the upper limit of throughput is below 12fps at 18MP, otherwise Canon would have used just one in the 1Dx.


----------



## nvsravank (Feb 2, 2012)

If this is true i am going to be preordering it!


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 2, 2012)

outsider said:


> These rumored specs seems too good to be true for $2700 (like others have said), considering that things like AF is the same as the 1Dx (more then twice the price) and pretty high frame rate.
> 
> And speaking of frame rate, the 1Dx uses 2 Digic 5+ processors. At 12 fps at 18MP= 216MP/sec. Scaling that to a 22 MP sensor, Dual Digic 5+ would be able to move 22MP at nearly 10fts.
> One Digic 5+ would maybe do 5fts at 22MP??
> ...



Indeed! It may be a little early, but I am going to call shenanigans on this rumor.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't believe the FPS or AF.

If they had said 5-ish fps, and 45 point AF; that I could have believed.


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2012)

The rumored specs look good enough. Really wish I was getting a mpx jump. But if this camera is basically just a baby 1Dx then I am sold. Weather seals, AF, and fps: basically the 7Difying of the 5D2. At $2700, seems fair. 

What concerns me is what lurks behind this camera. I will be migthy mad if I buy this and then Canon later in the year releases their version fo the camera I really want: the Nikon D800.

3+ lenses has me intrigued, unless of course those lenses are the 200-400, 500, and 600 super teles. In which case we'll all hit snooze.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Not to be a hater, but I think this sounds more like a wish list... my wish list.. =) IF it's true, I'll be ordering mine asap... if not than i'll go sulk in my room.


----------



## Mappy (Feb 2, 2012)

outsider said:


> And speaking of frame rate, the 1Dx uses 2 Digic 5+ processors. At 12 fps at 18MP= 216MP/sec. Scaling that to a 22 MP sensor, Dual Digic 5+ would be able to move 22MP at nearly 10fts.
> One Digic 5+ would maybe do 5fts at 22MP??
> 
> So unless the 5d mk3/mkx has dual Digic 5+, I don't see how it can do 6.9fps.
> On a single Digic 5+ CPU I can believe anything roughly under 5fps


Another hypothetical option to get the math working might be dual Digic5 instead of single/dual Digic5+.


----------



## CJRodgers (Feb 2, 2012)

What would $2700 be in £GBP. I dont mean a straight conversion, I mean that here in the U.K we normally pay a bit more than just the conversion rate for our gear.


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Feb 2, 2012)

To make this happen, I will purchase the mk2 tomorrow. :


----------



## Z (Feb 2, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> •Announcement February 28



If I were in marketing, I'd announce on February 29th to signify the *leap* forward in technology.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

CrimsonBlue said:


> I would LOVE to be wrong, but how could this camera be real? *What differentiates it from the 1DX?* (ie. is there $4100 in difference?)





awinphoto said:


> Not to be a hater, but I think this sounds more like a wish list... my wish list.. =) IF it's true, I'll be ordering mine asap... if not than i'll go sulk in my room.



+1 on these. It's a nice wish list. Wishes don't often come true. But Canon's goal is to make money, total profit is what matters, not profit per camera line. This may represent a strategic shift - combine the 1-series lines to a single body to reduce R&D costs, put top technology in an 'affordable' camera that to the casual eye looks a LOT like the top of the line pro camera, which boosts sales of that 5-series model (a great price for a baby 1D X), and the unit sales of the 5-series more than makes up for lost sales on the 1D X.


----------



## KT (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: 1DX killer?*



CrimsonBlue said:


> I would LOVE to be wrong, but how could this camera be real? *What differentiates it from the 1DX?* (ie. is there $4100 in difference?)
> 
> 61pt AF? Smells like a 1DX
> 6.9FPS? Pretty powerful to pump 22MP through on just a Digic 5
> $2700? *Why would I ever pay $6800 for a 1DX* aside from [arguably] a little ISO help on the top end?



I can totally understand why most folks on this forum are skeptical about such a camera at this price but remember what people thought of the 5D mark II when it first came out? It was basically a small replica of the 1Ds mark III (selling for $8000 at the time) offered at $2700, OK so the AF of the mark II sucked but you got the video functionality instead and this was a fair trade. Of course the mark II all but killed the 1Ds III sales by selling for 1/3 of the 1Ds III price. So who knows, maybe they will do the same again and offer the 5D X for less than 1/2 the price of the 1D X with comparable functionality. Maybe they need to sell large number of the 61 point AF module to make production profitable and that's the only way to sell that many units.


----------



## funkboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’ve seen one report about an October ship date for the 5D Mark III. If it’s not the 5DX/Mark III coming in the next month or so, then something else will be.



Sounds like a 7D replacement to me...


----------



## yunusoglu (Feb 2, 2012)

If these specs are true, then it seems that there won't be anything coming from Canon aimed straight at studio photographers... I guess, they'll finally make me sell my car for a MF camera...


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 2, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> If they kill the 7D mk II, they will have my limitless rage! :'( Or sorrow.
> 
> Seriously though, they had better not kill the 7D line off!



I'm confused as to why you think they would kill the the 7D line 



Mappy said:


> outsider said:
> 
> 
> > And speaking of frame rate, the 1Dx uses 2 Digic 5+ processors. At 12 fps at 18MP= 216MP/sec. Scaling that to a 22 MP sensor, Dual Digic 5+ would be able to move 22MP at nearly 10fts.
> ...



When it comes to computing there seems to be some diminishing returns when you add processing power. If dual Digic5+ can push 22mp at 10fps it doesn't exactly mean that a single Digic5+ would push 5fps. The math doesn't always work out. 

Also, there are other limiting factors besides processing power. Take the shutter for example. Who is to say that the 1Dx 12fps was limited by the processors? It could have been the shutter and mirror or the AF system that couldn't keep up. According to the math the 7D should be able to do 9fps to match the same mp/sec that the 1DIV handles but it doesn't.

There is also the issue of how long it could do 6.9fps before slowing up. It could make the trade off of more FPS for smaller bursts.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> CrimsonBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE to be wrong, but how could this camera be real? *What differentiates it from the 1DX?* (ie. is there $4100 in difference?)
> ...



Maybe it's the best way to find tech specs of 5d3?  Since we know what specs of 1dx are, we could find specs of 5d3 by simply removing from 1dx something what the pro flagship DSLR of today should have. So - what is in 1dx that each pro really must have and will justify such an additional spend of money but a semipro would not need and still be very glad without it?


----------



## outsider (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> .... But Canon's goal is to make money, total profit is what matters, not profit per camera line. This may represent a strategic shift - combine the 1-series lines to a single body to reduce R&D costs, put top technology in an 'affordable' camera that to the casual eye looks a LOT like the top of the line pro camera, which boosts sales of that 5-series model (a great price for a baby 1D X), and the unit sales of the 5-series more than makes up for lost sales on the 1D X.


Along the lines of Canon's goals of making money (with which I totally agree with) Canon has never been a company to make HUGE leaps and bounds with each new generation of camera. They are very evolutionary (small incremental changes) in their product line. 
I find it strange that they would develop two separate full frame sensors with only a few MP difference. Sensor development in general is not cheap, and full frame is even more expensive due to the size of the dies. 

I would have used the AF system out of a 7D, and the sensor out of the 1Dx, bump the fps to a point where one Digic 5+ chip can handle, and I'm sure you'd have one winner of a camera for very little development costs.


----------



## lbloom (Feb 2, 2012)

Even if the "wish list" is a wash, if one of the "+3 lenses" is the 24-70mm II, that will be cool!


----------



## Woody (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it likely for Canon to release a 22 MP 5DX and 36 MP 5D3? Hmmm...


----------



## Steb (Feb 2, 2012)

Two remarks. First, the main competitor of a 5D2 successor is not the 1DX but something another company will announce next week. Second, I don't understand why people care about the 7D. The 7D is Canons crop flagship. Crop vs. fullframe is not a minor spec update. It is a completely different line and value range.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 2, 2012)

Steb said:


> Two remarks. First, the main competitor of a 5D2 successor is not the 1DX but something another company will announce next week. Second, I don't understand why people care about the 7D. The 7D is Canons crop flagship. Crop vs. fullframe is not a minor spec update. It is a completely different line and value range.



+1: Makes little sense for them to Merge a crop with FF. If they had to merge anything, they should merge the xxxxD and xxxD lines before they tinker with these "Halo" product offerings.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> This would be basically everything I have wanted since owning both the 5D Mk II and the 7D and deciding which to keep.



What did you read in the rumor that said Canon would kill the 7D off?

The only ones who would kill the 7D off are the purchasers. If they do not buy it, it will die. However, its in a totally different market than the 5D MK II, selling for several hundred dollars less, and very popular.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Feb 2, 2012)

bvukich said:


> I can't believe the FPS or AF.
> 
> If they had said 5-ish fps, and 45 point AF; that I could have believed.



100% agree....the frame rate and AF points are not to be believed, not combined with 22 Mpix at a $2700 price tag. It spits all over the 1Dx's market positioning if that's the actual specs, and this isn't going to be a full frame 7D either, at least not from a frame-rate and AF speed standpoint.

I'd be inclined to believe 5 fps, 19 AF pts, at 22 Mpix full frame, and native ISO to 25,600, expanded to 102,400. Add a wi-fi option for 802.11N and many wedding/studio folks will be happy.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > This would be basically everything I have wanted since owning both the 5D Mk II and the 7D and deciding which to keep.
> ...



and has better AF
and is faster
and makes the 100-400 act like 160-480mm


----------



## bvukich (Feb 2, 2012)

Lens wise, I hope it arrives with:
*24-105/4L IS II* (or 24-120/4L IS to match Nikon) for which there were rumors about a year ago that it would arrive with the 5D3
*24-70/2.8L II* (or IS, or better yet both ways like the 70-200s are) for which there have been endless rumors for MANY years
*100-400L II* (unlikely) for which there have been space rumors, but I would really like to see get a refresh (mostly coatings and 4-stop IS, perhaps a more traditional twisty zoom)


----------



## KT (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: 1DX killer?*



CrimsonBlue said:


> I would LOVE to be wrong, but how could this camera be real? *What differentiates it from the 1DX?* (ie. is there $4100 in difference?)
> 
> 61pt AF? Smells like a 1DX
> 6.9FPS? Pretty powerful to pump 22MP through on just a Digic 5
> $2700? *Why would I ever pay $6800 for a 1DX* aside from [arguably] a little ISO help on the top end?


You have to remember that the 5D X will be released on 2012 and needs to remain competitive spec-wise till 2015, they can't afford to cripple it right out of the gate with a hit-or-miss 11-point AF that was already out-dated around 2003. No one will buy such a camera.


----------



## snyder17315 (Feb 2, 2012)

If these rumored specs are true (and let's assume for a minute they are), this is very interesting indeed. 

Now, even if this new 5D whatever packs all those specs it will NOT canabalize a large portion of 1DX sales. Pros who need to buy the 1DX are going to buy it regardless of the existence of this camera . When your job, paycheck and reputation depend upon every photo you take you need the reliability and build-quality the 1DX offers. You can't afford to chance things with a "lesser" camera.

This would also be a tremendous move on Canon's part if they can pack those specs into that price point (again, let's assume it's accurate), because now you've given two large user base segments a reason to spend more money. 7D users can now feel "comfortable" adding a reasonably priced full-frame camera to their kits with the improved AF and fps; and 5D owners can now upgrade to a model with justifiable improvements abound. Canon has sold a lot of 7/5Ds and offering a new camera that could appeal to both camps (and possibly negate a competitor's offering) seems like a win-win-win scenario. There's clearly a lot more profit to be had going that route than selling 1DXs.

All that aside, the spec sheet on this rumor reads like a wishlist to many I'm sure (myself included). The only thing I'm skeptical of is the price-AF-fps ratio. That seems like an awful lot of camera for _only _$2700.


----------



## nicopol (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes the specs seem to good to be true BUT,

A camera of this magnitude could go as kind of a (how do you say that in english) "stigma"
(not sure if that sounds right, but its certainly the German word for what I meant )

I mean, a symbol of the almost ever perfect camera for everybody.

Everybody, except for the few tech-nerds, we are, who are always seeking the newest tec  or professional photographers who might have more specialized needs, like 36MP or 12fps.

Every average user who loves photography, saved up some money and decides to finally buy a really good body that will satisfy his photographic needs in any way, also almost 80% of the professionals who do portrait work - They all can go with this camera.

In a photo-store you can say to almost every buyer who has the 2700$ - "Go for this!", it will do most likely everything you'll want it to do in the next years.

I, as an ambitiously hobby photographer, who loves lowlight, landscape and portrait can say that the 5DII was almost the perfect camera except for 3 points:

-weather sealing
-AF
-FPS

It seems these points might have been corrected with the next model and so I think we finally arrived at a point where you can say, that this camera, as it is stated there, can claim the title:

"the uncompromising, absolute perfect camera for 80% of all photographers today"

and if you can get that message into the heads of many peoples, they will repeat it for many many years.




Z said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > •Announcement February 28
> ...



Love that post 

also I fear many did not understand what you meant by the first time


----------



## Tijn (Feb 2, 2012)

This $2700 price tag...
...is that with 3 lenses _included_? Couldn't be... unless it's a *lot* of fantastic plastic...


----------



## Otter (Feb 2, 2012)

It seems unlikely that canon would put the same processor in the mark III or 5 X as they have in the 4 year old mark ii when the digi 5 exists. I just can't see that happening, it supposed to be a new version of one of there hottest sellin camera, not a iPhone 4G to 4GS kind of upgrade.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 2, 2012)

yunusoglu said:


> If these specs are true, then it seems that there won't be anything coming from Canon aimed straight at studio photographers... I guess, they'll finally make me sell my car for a MF camera...



What more would you want from a 35mm digital camera body? More MP? Just curious what your ideal camera would be for the 5d "studio" camera?


----------



## snyder17315 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tijn said:


> This $2700 price tag...
> ...is that with 3 lenses _included_? Couldn't be... unless it's a *lot* of fantastic plastic...



Obviously not. That line was referring to the ANNOUNCEMENT of three new lenses.


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 2, 2012)

I think we are looking at two different cameras, one 5D x or mark 3 and one high mp camera to compete with d800, first to be announced in February and the other in Photokina. It seems quite reasonable to me that Canon announces the 5D x/mk3 in February and then look at d800 market to finalize the high mp camera around Photokina... In the mean time, I do not know what camera would Nikon have to compete with 5D x/mk3.

Even though I totally agree with Neuro on his statement above on corporate goal being financial (and anything else being means to the end), I also feel 1D X and upcoming 5D specs are kind of unusually close. Perhaps there is more to 1D X than we know...


----------



## Emeyerphoto (Feb 2, 2012)

yunusoglu said:


> If these specs are true, then it seems that there won't be anything coming from Canon aimed straight at studio photographers... I guess, they'll finally make me sell my car for a MF camera...



How is this not aimed at studio photographers? Just because of the AF points, frame speed or not high enough MP? I think this is a great camera for studio photographers. If you made great images with a 5d mk2 with 21.1 MP why can't you make great images with a camera that will probably have better AF and a better Digic 5 image processor? 

Sure, when I am in my studio I don't shoot 6.5fps with my camera (40D), but I don't have to in order to create the image.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Emeyerphoto said:


> yunusoglu said:
> 
> 
> > If these specs are true, then it seems that there won't be anything coming from Canon aimed straight at studio photographers... I guess, they'll finally make me sell my car for a MF camera...
> ...



+1. This camera probably wont please everyone and their needs, but really, what more would you want? a 7D pixel density so you can hear everyone complain that Canon has given up on high IQ?


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 2, 2012)

snyder17315 said:


> Now, even if this new 5D whatever packs all those specs it will NOT canabalize a large portion of 1DX sales. Pros who need to buy the 1DX are going to buy it regardless of the existence of this camera . When your job, paycheck and reputation depend upon every photo you take you need the reliability and build-quality the 1DX offers. You can't afford to chance things with a "lesser" camera.



I've tried to make this point in the past, but it always seems to fall on deaf ears. Take a look at the sidelines of any major sporting event. Those photogs packs multiple 1-series bodies attached to insanely long, fast, expensive glass. Cost isn't an issue for these guys, and they probably outnumber the hobbyists that might potentially buy a 1Dx by a large margin. 

With all this talk about how such a 5DIII would cannabilize 1Dx sales, is any privy to the actual sales figures, or is this merely internet tech-geek speculation? In other words, how many 5DII bodies were sold over the years vs. the 1DsIII, and how many 5D bodies were sold compared to the 1DsII?


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, I still think the 5DIII will have to be a game changer for many, if not most, current owners to upgrade.

Yes, Canon will sell lots to those that are using the 5Dc and skipped the 5DII plus those that have been holding off for the last year or so.

I happen to like my 5DII and it is way better than I could have imagined. Compared to P&S digital cameras, which became my only cameras since about 2000, the focus system on the 5DII is way better. The 5DII focus system seems to be no worse than my EOS 620, which also worked just fine. 

Unless used prices hold and the 5DIII is an order of magnitude better, I don't see a reason to move up. 

Even if the implement the 7D AF system... what else will Canon throw in? I couldn't justify selling the 5DII at a loss compared to what I paid and more than likely paying an additional $1500 or so just for the 7D focus system. 

Canon will have to improve the sensor (which isn't necessarily more MP), give me weathersealing at least on par with the 7D and give me some type of remote flash commander at a minimum. And even then its iffy because I don't *need* it. Want? Sure, but not need.

I think Canon would have to deliver close to the rumored spec list and keep the price to no more than 1/2 of 1DX MSRP for these things to fly off the shelves. I bet that Canon knows this.

I don't think my observations are particularly unique.


----------



## Steb (Feb 2, 2012)

Otter said:


> It seems unlikely that canon would put the same processor in the mark III or 5 X as they have in the 4 year old mark ii when the digi 5 exists. I just can't see that happening, it supposed to be a new version of one of there hottest sellin camera, not a iPhone 4G to 4GS kind of upgrade.



The rumor said

61pt AF with DIGIC 4
DIGIC 5 (Doesn’t say DIGIC 5+)
So it just means dedicated core for AF. Looks like the same AF system as in the 1D-X.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 2, 2012)

Spec looks GREAT , but then it's CR1 :-\


----------



## BDD (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope most of these specs are spot on. Though, as some one mentioned before me I would expect the latest sensor the Digic 5+. And also...what about the native ISO? Will the 5D3 have the same range as the 1D-X? It's rumoured to be borrowing the 61-pt AF system.

And $2700 USD? I'd be happy with that. Though I thought the price would be in the low end of the $3000-$3900 range. 

Feb 28th announcement date? Canon better announce the "5D3 or 5D-X" this month. Assuming Nikon is announcing their D800 next week. I don't think Canon wants to give Nikon the jump in this market segment (or any segment).This could prove to be a very interesting month for hi-end compact DSLRs.


----------



## nicopol (Feb 2, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> Canon will have to improve the sensor (which isn't necessarily more MP), give me weathersealing at least on par with the 7D and give me some type of remote flash commander at a minimum. And even then its iffy because I don't *need* it. Want? Sure, but not need.



Exactly! Thats how I see it as well and why I'm so excited about the whole year.
We reached a certain point in digital photography where every major camera manufacturer has very good models allready. The only way to get the most people to buy it, is by making the III almost perfect.

Even tho I wont buy the III, because I'm already so satisfied with the MarkII. But if it breaks some day I'll definitely take the MarkIII/X and nothing else.


----------



## 00Q (Feb 2, 2012)

available in april? I dont think so.... 

and 61 af points? that is not possible. People wont be buying the 1DX then. Id think its something more like 12


----------



## nicopol (Feb 2, 2012)

00Q said:


> available in april? I dont think so....
> 
> and 61 af points? that is not possible. People wont be buying the 1DX then. Id think its something more like 12



Did you read that last pages?

Professionals will buy the 1Dx in any Way.
Hobby-Photogs wont, but they doesnt matter in regards to sales.


----------



## Steb (Feb 2, 2012)

00Q said:


> available in april? I dont think so....



For sure it is. Release date is April 1st. Trust me! ;D


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 2, 2012)

nicopol said:


> Exactly! Thats how I see it as well and why I'm so excited about the whole year.
> We reached a certain point in digital photography where every major camera manufacturer has very good models allready. The only way to get the most people to buy it, is by making the III almost perfect.



I think Canon knows this.

Very few will upgrade just for the 7D focus system.

The differentiation between 5DII to 5DIII will need to be a lot, simply because the 5DII is so good as it is.

I also think that the product cycle changes as a whole will show smaller improvements without huge price increases, driving the "new and better" lens versions. People may keep their 5Dc or 5DII for a while but want new lenses. Just another way to keep revenue coming in.


----------



## JR (Feb 2, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> nicopol said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! Thats how I see it as well and why I'm so excited about the whole year.
> ...



Maybe Canon fears that by continuing to offer sub-optimal AF system in a camera like the 5D they will start loosing customer to Nikon. Now that we can assume Nikon would be close to or on par to the 5D like camera for the video feature (a major differentiator of the 5D) they cant continue to give us a crappy AF system. I think a 61 points or 45 points AF is very much possible to level the playing field with Nikon.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 2, 2012)

JR said:


> Maybe Canon fears that by continuing to offer sub-optimal AF system in a camera like the 5D they will start loosing customer to Nikon. Now that we can assume Nikon would be close to or on par to the 5D like camera for the video feature (a major differentiator of the 5D) they cant continue to give us a crappy AF system. I think a 61 points or 45 points AF is very much possible to level the playing field with Nikon.



Could be.

I haven't really looked into how economical it is to switch from Canon to Nikon.

New customers without any lenses, sure.


----------



## JR (Feb 2, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Lens wise, I hope it arrives with:
> *24-105/4L IS II* (or 24-120/4L IS to match Nikon) for which there were rumors about a year ago that it would arrive with the 5D3
> *24-70/2.8L II* (or IS, or better yet both ways like the 70-200s are) for which there have been endless rumors for MANY years
> *100-400L II* (unlikely) for which there have been space rumors, but I would really like to see get a refresh (mostly coatings and 4-stop IS, perhaps a more traditional twisty zoom)



I would love to see a new 24-105 as well but I think the third lens in the mix might be the 35mm 1.4L II instead...


----------



## Martin_A (Feb 2, 2012)

The specs look like some 3D specs, the price looks like a 5D price...


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 2, 2012)

JR said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Lens wise, I hope it arrives with:
> ...



I would be happy with a 50mm 1.4 II


----------



## Tayvin (Feb 2, 2012)

Canon already took care of their sports and action photographers with the 1D X, so I don't think these specs are correct for a 5D Mark III. It could be a cheaper X series. If it is a 5D, I'll just hold on to my 5D mark ii. I see no point in upgrading to those specs. But it's all rumor anyway


----------



## StevenBrianSamuels (Feb 2, 2012)

Why so many studio photog haters?

I'd pick this camera up for general use & events, but for the studio it's a pass.

Yes, it IS about MP. A 36+ MP camera would put many of us studio folks closer in the race with the MF studio photographers, at the lower end of course. But still a foot in the door without having to shell out 50k-100k+ for MF cameras, digital backs, and new $$$ glass.

I guess people just dont understand that higher end ad agencies REQUIRE at least 30mp photos (some 40+). They need the ability to crop and scale how they wish without loss in quality. They want the images for a variety of uses as well, magazine, billboard, etc.

I would take a 5dwhatever with 1 central AF point and 100 iso only. Now, occasionally, I rent an old PhaseOne setup from a local semi-retired fashion photographer, which cuts into my budget, and my savings for my own system.

A high MP 5d would allow many of us to use our existing glass, and open up doors to better paying jobs without selling our homes. It would also allow us to save up for that MP gear for a few years longer. I do think I will eventually need to switch to MF at some point if the higher paying jobs increase enough to justify the leap (and it's a huge leap). My own business model is based on clients first, gear second, not the other way around. (Except when first starting out of course).

The 5d USE to be a lower cost (compared to MF), high MP, studio/landscape camera until the 5d2 made it into something different. Which is all fine and good, its a nice multi use camera but I dont need the higher isos or fps for my job (personally I would love it). 

I really hope we see a line split between 5d event/low light lovers & 5d Studio/landscape folks. I may even by both and a new 7d for birding (one camera to rule them all is a dream).


----------



## Jimmy_D (Feb 2, 2012)

Good evening to everyone!! This is my first post on this forum, and it happens to be a question...

How on earth is canon going to keep competition with nikon (provided the d800 is a 36mp camera) with a camera that's most likely going to have a 22mp sensor (regardless of other features)?? Is something wrong in this picture or it's just me?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

Jimmy_D said:


> How on earth is canon going to keep competition with nikon (provided the d800 is a 36mp camera) with a camera that's most likely going to have a 22mp sensor (regardless of other features)?? Is something wrong in this picture or it's just me?



First, the D800 has to be a 36 MP camera.

But, it's my contention that competition at this level is less of a factor than you might think. How many prople jump into the dSLR realm with the purchase of a FF camera and lens(es) which will cost over $3K? Not many. I think the real competition occurs at the entry level, and them most consumers stick with that brand, either out of loyalty, familarity, or most commonly already being bought into the system with EF lenses, flashes, etc. Canon's need is to induce people with 5D/5DII to upgrade and those with CAnon APS-C bodies to go FF - a camera with the rumored spec would likely do those quite well. 

I think the only place the Canon 22 MP vs. Nikon 36 MP issue would really hurt is on the Best Buy sales floor, because those typically uninformed sales people often know only that 'more MP is better' and the irony is that Canon are the ones who taught them that...


----------



## traveller (Feb 2, 2012)

StevenBrianSamuels said:


> Why so many studio photog haters?
> 
> I'd pick this camera up for general use & events, but for the studio it's a pass.
> 
> ...



You seem to have missed the fact that as soon as 35mm systems start to offer >30MP, the agencies will start to demand 40MP+. Most of them don't really need >30MP, I'm sure they have this minimum requirement to stop them being pestered by amateurs...


----------



## Jimmy_D (Feb 2, 2012)

@neuroanatomist, i agree with you in nearly everything, but i must stress a fact that might have passed un-noticed and that is : which studio high-end dslr is canon going to provide to it's customers? It's a good move from canon to hit the entry-level field, but let's not forget that there is professional field to!!!


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> If they kill the 7D mk II, they will have my limitless rage! :'( Or sorrow.
> Seriously though, they had better not kill the 7D line off!



They won't because 7D mk2 it is the direct competitor for the D400.
The 7D line is thought to be the APS-C high end DSLR. Crop sensors are cheaper to produce those a FF can't replace it and Canon wouldn't be stupid to cut their sales. I'm pretty sure that big money come from smaller bodies not from the highest.


----------



## nigelc (Feb 2, 2012)

I may be in a minority but this would leave me completely uninterested in moving on from my 5D2. The only thing that would really have me reaching for the credit card would be a step forward in sensor technology, especially DR, and a visible improvement in image quality. If 36MP meant that the AA filter could be dispensed with fine, even if the low light performance was only the same as the 5D2. 

I wouldn't pay for "better" AF or FPS. Actually, if I sell my remaining lenses to get the Zeiss 100mm, I'll be all Zeiss, so don't need AF at all (although focus confirmation is very useful). Couple of things they could improve would be to extend the exposure compensation (and AEB) to 5 stops and re-locate the on-off switch.....oh and better weathersealing. Also why can't Canon incorporate a selectable grid overlay in the viewfinder so that I can use the Eg-S screen, instead of having to get the grid screen?


----------



## Flake (Feb 2, 2012)

outsider said:


> These rumored specs seems too good to be true for $2700 (like others have said), considering that things like AF is the same as the 1Dx (more then twice the price) and pretty high frame rate.
> 
> And speaking of frame rate, the 1Dx uses 2 Digic 5+ processors. At 12 fps at 18MP= 216MP/sec. Scaling that to a 22 MP sensor, Dual Digic 5+ would be able to move 22MP at nearly 10fts.
> One Digic 5+ would maybe do 5fts at 22MP??
> ...



That last statement is the wrong way around! the upper limit of throughput is above 12fps or the camera couldn't manage 12fps.
The whole post however shows a lack of understanding of the way a digital camera works. The camera does not work by the image processor reading directly from the sensor, the output is buffered first, then queued, image processed, then written back to the buffer before being written to the memory card. This is also why buying a faster memory card has little effect on performance (unless the original is really slow!)

I wonder how Digic 4 made an appearance onto this rumour, once a new processor has been introduced Canon has never used the older one in a new model.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

Flake said:


> I wonder how Digic 4 made an appearance onto this rumour, once a new processor has been introduced Canon has never used the older one in a new model.



The 1D X uses a Digic4. Granted, it's not the image processor, but it's in there...


----------



## kenraw (Feb 2, 2012)

K-amps said:


> If this happens, I will be jumping all over this. ;D ;D ;D (and Canon I will forgive you for making us wait this long!)



+1000 on this 

I will be all over it too. There is going to be some serious pre orders put in for a camera like this, I hope we dont have to wait ages to get hold of one!


----------



## traveller (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jimmy_D said:
> 
> 
> > How on earth is canon going to keep competition with nikon (provided the d800 is a 36mp camera) with a camera that's most likely going to have a 22mp sensor (regardless of other features)?? Is something wrong in this picture or it's just me?
> ...



I remembered this load of foaming nonsense that someone posted on DPreview, but it does pose one question: do you think that he started with a Rebel? 

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1032&message=34011456&changemode=1

Not everyone starts off at the bottom, there are also rich people who want toys with impressive spec sheets!


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jimmy_D said:


> @neuroanatomist, i agree with you in nearly everything, but i must stress a fact that might have passed un-noticed and that is : which studio high-end dslr is canon going to provide to it's customers? It's a good move from canon to hit the entry-level field, but let's not forget that there is professional field to!!!



1D4 & 1Ds3 they never emerged. 
1Ds was the highest megapixel body and the toughest. 1DX is in fact the evolutionary 1D to the full frame. They seem to lost the "s". The 1Ds is dead. The "s" will reborn in a new body.

In autumn I'll bet that we'll see a 5Ds or a 3D with specs on par with D800 but maybe with another philosophy. If the D800 is a highend FF, then 5Ds could be a simple body with a higher pixel count. Wouldn't that be what you want ?! The actual 5D2 with 39 mpx and a nicer AF ?! It's that simple.

In the end Canon will have 3 FF bodies in their lineup. Just wait a few months.
I wouldn't be surprise to see two body launches in the next few weeks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

traveller said:


> Not everyone starts off at the bottom, there are also rich people who want toys with impressive spec sheets!



Sure...but I doubt they make a significant fraction of the demographic. Still, I always wondered what he did with the reward money from the Rebel Alliance...


----------



## kenraw (Feb 2, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> AprilForever said:
> 
> 
> > If they kill the 7D mk II, they will have my limitless rage! :'( Or sorrow.
> ...



Not to mention they wouldn't want to lose out on efs lens sales but getting rid of the 7D line


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

Jimmy_D said:


> @neuroanatomist, i agree with you in nearly everything, but i must stress a fact that might have passed un-noticed and that is : which studio high-end dslr is canon going to provide to it's customers? It's a good move from canon to hit the entry-level field, but let's not forget that there is professional field to!!!



Not forgotten. But if you accept that the 1DsIII/5DII were the studio cameras of choice for Canon users, a 22 MP 5DIII/X isn't far off that mark.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 2, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> If they kill the 7D mk II, they will have my limitless rage! :'( Or sorrow.
> 
> Seriously though, they had better not kill the 7D line off!



What does a 5DIII coming out have to do with the fate of the 7D?


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 2, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Lens wise, I hope it arrives with:
> *24-105/4L IS II* (or 24-120/4L IS to match Nikon) for which there were rumors about a year ago that it would arrive with the 5D3
> *24-70/2.8L II* (or IS, or better yet both ways like the 70-200s are) for which there have been endless rumors for MANY years
> *100-400L II* (unlikely) for which there have been space rumors, but I would really like to see get a refresh (mostly coatings and 4-stop IS, perhaps a more traditional twisty zoom)



It's been suggested for a while that the 24-70 II and 35L II will be the new lenses, not sure about the 3rd. 50L II would be nice


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

00Q said:


> available in april? I dont think so....
> and 61 af points? that is not possible. People wont be buying the 1DX then. Id think its something more like 12



I'll say it again. Even if 5D3 would come with 12 fps like de 1D X they know how to protect their nr.1 They learned a lesson from 1Ds. 
Think only at the buffer level. If 1D X is capable of taking, let's say 100 jpegs in a row because of the buffer at 12 fps and 5D3 will take only 20 shoots at 7 fps and if you're a professional sport shooter, what would you choose ... the speed or the buffer ? In both cases 1D X wins hands down.
Pro AF, dual card slot, higher AF system, those are not cost effective that much.
In the end I think Canon learned from the Nikon strategy: give photographers what they'll need and they'll buy it.

Looking in Nikon's camp I'll bet that D800 and D4 aren't the only ones that we'll see. A D800 with a D4 sensor or something close is on the way. Think only that they are the first that put a small megapixel sensor in a professional body.


----------



## ejenner (Feb 2, 2012)

Those specs along with price seem too good to be true. An updated 5D with faster FPS, AF similar to 7D or better? possibly better noise by 1/2 stop or so for $2700.

Likely better video.

That's going to be hard to resist for next Christmas which is about the time the waiting list will be down to a month.


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 2, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> Jimmy_D said:
> 
> 
> > @neuroanatomist, i agree with you in nearly everything, but i must stress a fact that might have passed un-noticed and that is : which studio high-end dslr is canon going to provide to it's customers? It's a good move from canon to hit the entry-level field, but let's not forget that there is professional field to!!!
> ...



That's extremely wishful thinking....


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Lens wise, I hope it arrives with:
> ...



The 600 was spoted, the 200-400 too. Even if I'm waiting for the 35/1.4 II that's no place for both the 24-70/2.8 II and the 35/1.4 II. 
Choose three of four. 8)
Don't forget it's the Olympics this summer.


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 2, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> Jimmy_D said:
> 
> 
> > @neuroanatomist, i agree with you in nearly everything, but i must stress a fact that might have passed un-noticed and that is : which studio high-end dslr is canon going to provide to it's customers? It's a good move from canon to hit the entry-level field, but let's not forget that there is professional field to!!!
> ...



If you theory is right, there will be 4 FF because the EOS C DSLR is also a FF. Are there too many FF then?


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> There will be 4 FF because the EOS C DSLR is also a FF.


You're right.
Let's make it 5. We'll see the 1D 4K beside the C300.


----------



## te4o (Feb 2, 2012)

Good morning from Down Under:
My 2c - we are reaching the end of the Bayer sensor tech and the new releases simply need to convince not only with sensors but with extras that we're used to see only in the 1 series. I believe this will happen - makes me sad a bit because in the next four years a new age of sensors and processors will dawn on the market and, well even the best photos from a 5Dx will look ancient...
So, I am happy to have. BMW 5 with all the bells and whistles from the 7 series a generation ago or even the current gen, put there simply because they are both using just fuel and this is becoming obsolete...


----------



## yunusoglu (Feb 2, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Emeyerphoto said:
> 
> 
> > yunusoglu said:
> ...



First of all, let me start by saying that I absolutely have no doubt that the MkIII (or whatever the rumored specs point to) will surely be much better than the MkII. 

Having said that, as a 5D MkII using studio photographer, my point was that a camera with the rumored specs unfortunately don't excite me in any way since I absolutely have no need for ANY of the highlighted specs.

7fps? Great, but what do I care? 61 AF points? Superb, but then again, what good for me?
If I upgrade from MkII to MkIII, I will be paying for a lot of features that I don't need.

What I wanted to say was, the rumored specs disappointed me in my wait for a MkIII with a at least 24 megapixels sensor and around 10-11 EV dynamic range. Auto-focusing? Well, a little better AF in low light was all I hoped for.

So my initial post was not about complaining over specs being not good enough, it was about complaining over specs not being in the direction I hoped for.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 2, 2012)

outsider said:


> These rumored specs seems too good to be true for $2700 (like others have said), considering that things like AF is the same as the 1Dx (more then twice the price) and pretty high frame rate.
> 
> And speaking of frame rate, the 1Dx uses 2 Digic 5+ processors. At 12 fps at 18MP= 216MP/sec. Scaling that to a 22 MP sensor, Dual Digic 5+ would be able to move 22MP at nearly 10fts.
> One Digic 5+ would maybe do 5fts at 22MP??
> ...



So far though the digics have never scaled to a full 1:1 speed increase. I think dual digic have often led to like 1.6-1.7 increases not 2x. Although with so many factors in play it's hard to say for sure whether they have reasonable, cost effective ways to get near 2x in this case. Plus it can drive 14fps with mirror up so 14*18=252 and maybe they are only getting 1.65x out of it? 152/7=21.8MP? So it's not completely impossible single digic 5+ could do it.

That said I still find these specs incredibly hard to believe. I really think the 30MP,6fps,nice AF rumors seem a lot more believable. Some tried to count ratios on the back screen and they get results centering around 30MP, although down to 22-23MP is still within margin of error.

The only way I could believe these specs is if Canon got tricked and didn't plan a 30MP sensor at all, got shocked by what their spies told them about D800 too late in the game to make a new sensor and realized that 18-22MP at 5fps and with old AF would get so destroyed by the D800 that they better soup up the body specs like mad and pull a Nikon and take on the D800 by offering more powerful body specs. If it is anything less than these specs and only 18-22MP it would seem to get crushed by the D800. And they figure not many sales for $7000 1DX and the few who afford that will pay for the crazy 12fps and weather sealing and 100% VF and all anyway and better to lose a few sales there than the whole pot and kettle to D800?

But 30MP,6fps,between 7D and 1DX AF just seem more realistic to me.


----------



## sailingsilkeborg (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to agree with those who questioned how these specs could have a $2700 price tag, when they would deliver so much of what the 1DX has, for $4000 less. Seems like either the specs are overboard, or the price is underestimated-- or a little of both. If I were a betting man, I'd say the specs are overly optimistic-- maybe in the AF and FPS figures.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> I'll say it again. Even if 5D3 would come with 12 fps like de 1D X they know how to protect their nr.1 They learned a lesson from 1Ds.



I've said that myself, too. But I'm also considering a different viewpoint - you said it: they learned a lesson from the 1DsIII. When they released the original 5D, it was spec'd substantially lower than the then-current 1DsII, and the 5D sold well. When they released the 5DII, it was spec'd lower than the 1DsIII but used the same sensor, and it sold like f'ing gangbusters. Maybe the lesson they learned from the 1DsIII was to not bother protecting their #1, because a wildly popular 5-series is a cash cow. It could be argued that Canon is already throwing #1 under the bus - they had two 1-series bodies to meet the needs of different market segments, then they merged those two into the 1D X, knowing it would not satisfy both previous markets.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 2, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe the FPS or AF.
> ...



5fps, 19AF 7D AF, 22MP FF would get spit all over by D800 though I think.
If they didn't get a high MP sensor ready then I think it needs the specs listed on this rumor, otherwise forget it.


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

te4o said:


> Good morning from Down Under:
> My 2c - we are reaching the end of the Bayer sensor tech and the new releases simply need to convince not only with sensors but with extras that we're used to see only in the 1 series. I believe this will happen - makes me sad a bit because in the next four years a new age of sensors and processors will dawn on the market and, well even the best photos from a 5Dx will look ancient...


And that's not all. I'm more curious what will happen with the mirrorless segment. Like it or not this is the trend.
DSLR days are numbered in way.

My dream camera would be a small body like Fuji X pro 1 or Sony NEX or the Next Olympus E-M5 with A FULL FRAME on it. A modern era Leica with fast AF.
Canon's strategy could be the elders thinking. The last will be the first. They'll see what works on the market and they'll make a move. The G1X is only a time buyer.
Nikon surprised me in a bed way with their 1 series, but that's my way of thinking. On top of engineers are the marketing heads. They want $ first.
Oly, Pana, Fuji, now Pentax and again Oly, they got the mirrorless segment where no one has gone before.


----------



## chriztrax (Feb 2, 2012)

Any rumors about the movie mode? All I'm hoping for is 1080p at 60fps!! ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 2, 2012)

Otter said:


> It seems unlikely that canon would put the same processor in the mark III or 5 X as they have in the 4 year old mark ii when the digi 5 exists. I just can't see that happening, it supposed to be a new version of one of there hottest sellin camera, not a iPhone 4G to 4GS kind of upgrade.



They said the digic iv for AF, just like what the 1DX has already been officially stated to do.
And digic v or v+ for image processing.


----------



## StevenBrianSamuels (Feb 2, 2012)

traveller said:


> StevenBrianSamuels said:
> 
> 
> > Why so many studio photog haters?
> ...




Actually, many already ask for 40MP+. It has nothing at all with keeping out amateurs, and everything to do with image quality and multiple uses. I think the "keep out amateurs" is some internet myth. Many smaller agencies are willing to deal with 20-30 MP range, though with time these agencies will grow (if they survive) and they will move up that as well based on client needs. I'm trying to keep up with some med sized agencies I already work with and are slowly demanding more, for less of course. If I can land 1 large agency job with a 36MP+ camera that would be a bonus.

Many landscape photographers that I know are also waiting for a big MP hike from canon.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> But, it's my contention that competition at this level is less of a factor than you might think. How many prople jump into the dSLR realm with the purchase of a FF camera and lens(es) which will cost over $3K? Not many. I think the real competition occurs at the entry level, and them most consumers stick with that brand, either out of loyalty, familarity, or most commonly already being bought into the system with EF lenses, flashes, etc. Canon's need is to induce people with 5D/5DII to upgrade and those with CAnon APS-C bodies to go FF - a camera with the rumored spec would likely do those quite well.



I agree with Neuro (yet again). As someone new to the DSLR world (one year) my purchasing thoughts are still fresh in my mind. I wanted to buy Canon because my P&Ss had been Canon and I was satisfied with the brand. I looked at the T3i, 60D, 7D, and the 5DII. My knowledge of crop vs. FF consisted of FF was probably better because it cost more, but that was basically it, so what if it had a bigger sensor, what did that do??? Lol. In the end I ruled out the 5DII kit primarily on fps more than anything....although $3200 at the time was/is not pocket change and spending that on a FF camera when I didn't understand the true benefits of FF seemed questionable. So instead I looked at the T3i, 60D, and 7D, the T3i was too small in my hands, the 7D I didn't appreciate the advanced AF, so it looked darn close to the 60D. So not recognizing the benefits of 7D and its higher price tag I went with the 60D. It was only when I started to photograph my daughters' sports this past summer/fall and now into the winter did I realize, damn should have got the 7D. But, even then it doesn't matter because shooting their indoor sports this winter and learning a whole lot about photography in general, has put me into the market for a system with good AF, good FPS, and very good low noise at high ISOs (3200-12800)....namely this 5DX (if this just isn't someone's wish list) or 1DX.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 2, 2012)

00Q said:


> available in april? I dont think so....
> 
> and 61 af points? that is not possible. People wont be buying the 1DX then. Id think its something more like 12



With 12pts and 22MP people won't be buying the 5D3 then and remember this needs to seem current until at least 2015 most likely.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 2, 2012)

Jimmy_D said:


> Good evening to everyone!! This is my first post on this forum, and it happens to be a question...
> 
> How on earth is canon going to keep competition with nikon (provided the d800 is a 36mp camera) with a camera that's most likely going to have a 22mp sensor (regardless of other features)?? Is something wrong in this picture or it's just me?



It's not just you and that is why if it's not the 30MP body then it will need all these 7-7.5fps, 1DX AF type specs.


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> kpk1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say it again. Even if 5D3 would come with 12 fps like de 1D X they know how to protect their nr.1 They learned a lesson from 1Ds.
> ...


You're right. The 5D2 was a damn fat cow. I bet even if they wouldn't sold not even 2 1Ds bodies at the succes of the 5D2 they're not upset, by contrary they are happy 



neuroanatomist said:


> they had two 1-series bodies to meet the needs of different market segments, then they merged those two into the 1D X, knowing it would not satisfy both previous markets.


I said it earlier, they never emerged 1D with 1Ds. The 1D X is an evolution 1D. The "s" will reborn latter.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 2, 2012)

kpk1 said:


> 00Q said:
> 
> 
> > available in april? I dont think so....
> ...



They could cripple the buffer so badly that the 7fps becomes only moderately useful, of course for those who dug into the specs, that wouldn't help the cam look so good (not that a truly humungous 1DX buffer would be expected either).


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 2, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> 00Q said:
> 
> 
> > available in april? I dont think so....
> ...



I don't need 12 fps, I don't need 36 mpx, I don't many other things.
Do you know I have a 5D2 with only 11 mpx ?! This is because I never use L or RAW, just sRAW1 which is good.
So I need a small megapixel sensor with* (READ IT CANON) GREAT DR, GREAT ISO *in a simple body with more direct accesible settings (buttons) and a* GOOD AF* in low light.
How can I use fixed lenses with a poor AF ?! 
It's that hard ?!


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Feb 2, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



D800 isn't an Apples to Apples....the rumored specs for the D800 (per Nikon Rumors) has that camera at 36Mpix and 4 fps, and said to be $4000.


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> But Canon's goal is to make money, _*total profit*_ is what matters, not profit per camera line. This may represent a strategic shift - combine the 1-series lines to a single body to reduce R&D costs, put top technology in an 'affordable' camera that to the casual eye looks a LOT like the top of the line pro camera, which _*boosts sales of that 5-series model*_ (a great price for a baby 1D X), and the _*unit sales of the 5-series more than makes up for lost sales on the 1D X.*_



+1

If this new 5D or [n]D turns out to have these wishful specs and is still Canon's entry level FF with the affordable price tag, it's no brainer for a lot of wedding protogs and indie videographers. They might not have the same high budget as those Olympics journalists have.

So it sounds like there will be $300-1200 price diff between Canon's and Nikon's (D800) entry-level FF. And looks like Canon's one is more towards wedding protogs, whereas Nikon's one is more towards studio / architecture / landscape (landscape shooters will love the AA removal option) protogs.

Seems like there is no mentioning of ISO yet. I hope its highest native ISO is at least 1 stop better than the rumored D800, given that they manage to have 6400 on a 36MP FF sensor.


----------



## NotABunny (Feb 2, 2012)

> What differentiates it from the 1DX?



Shutter / body life (let's say you need two 5Ds to get the life of a 1D, then you pay similarly), build (as in sealing, resistance and precision), 12 FPS, a larger battery life and more physical buttons for a more efficient workflow, dual card support.

A 1D is a camera like a Mercedes is a car (I'll keep the Bugatti Veyron comparison for medium format). They are for people who know what they want / need.




> These rumored specs seems too good to be true for $2700



Canon knows how well 5D2 sold, they know how much interest 5D3 has generated, they know that people will buy this body in droves. Ever since this website came to life, the 5D3 was the most expected thing; just look at this thread - 7 pages in a few hours, all threads about 5D3 have pages galore. Canon exists to make money. With these specs and this price they know that they will make more than with a lower specced body.



You should also remember that just before the tsunami, there was a rumor about the new 5D having a different sensor than the new 1D. Then again, it was just a rumor, like this one.

P.S. Come to think of it, I think that rumor didn't say 5D, but one other high-end body.


----------



## BDD (Feb 2, 2012)

Geeez!!! I post a few hours earlier and return to find several pages more. THat was quick. Even if this is a hot topic.

As for Canon putting out a "studio photography" oriented camera in the 5D3...with high MP...I REALLY hope not. Nikon is already doing that with their D800. I hope Canon does deliver a camera with the specs listed today + the same native ISO range of the 1D-X. If they do...I'm placing an order. 

And I too don't believe in doing so the sales of the 1D-X will be affected in any way. There are design features and functionality that would only be found in a flagship camera. And a camera with a built-in portrait grip.

Hope we get some good news on the 28th.


----------



## K-amps (Feb 2, 2012)

Steb said:


> 00Q said:
> 
> 
> > available in april? I dont think so....
> ...



We trust you! ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 2, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > sublime LightWorks said:
> ...



and 6fps per second with grip in 16MP Nikon APS-C mode though and their best AF.
I suppose the $1300 difference isn't something to ignore though by any means.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Feb 2, 2012)

Any possibility the announcement date will coincide with Focus on Imaging which is the biggest Photographic show in the UK and one of the biggest in Europe? Just a thought....

http://www.focus-on-imaging.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## K-amps (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> kpk1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say it again. Even if 5D3 would come with 12 fps like de 1D X they know how to protect their nr.1 They learned a lesson from 1Ds.
> ...



+1 John: The 1Dx is a Halo product. It provides exclusivity to the Canon DSLR line. It contributes little in terms of Sales volumes, but creates volumes of sales for the other bodies in the line-up.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 2, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



+1 It would be nice to have a new 50mm f/1.4 as a kit lens option for the EOS 25th Anniversary.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Not everyone starts off at the bottom, there are also rich people who want toys with impressive spec sheets!
> ...



He probably bought a certain Protocol Droid -- so he could destroy it!


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 2, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> Any possibility the announcement date will coincide with Focus on Imaging which is the biggest Photographic show in the UK and one of the biggest in Europe? Just a thought....
> 
> http://www.focus-on-imaging.co.uk/home.htm



If you look at the Canon web site - there stars for this years Focus are the 1DX, where i believe we can actually put a CF card in and take home some pics, and the star of the last 3 years - the 5D2 - yep, you read it right, the 5D2.

So, unless they have a secret they're gonna reveal at the last minute, don't get excited :-\


----------



## pedro (Feb 2, 2012)

Seems like I am a bit late to the party...If this IS the next 5D...I am in. I would be happy with very fine ISO 51200 as highest extension. *As I am currently shooting a 30D: Are ISO 12800 equivalent to my 30Ds ISO 1600 likely to get? Or is that wishful thinking? *


----------



## vuilang (Feb 2, 2012)

Will canon release 1DX and 5DX the same year?


----------



## K-amps (Feb 2, 2012)

vuilang said:


> Will canon release 1DX and 5DX the same year?



Yes they want to find out early if the 5 steals sales from the 1.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 2, 2012)

StevenBrianSamuels said:


> Why so many studio photog haters?



I picked up a used 1Ds3 and was very pleasantly surprised to find out how much better than a 5D2 it is for everyday photography - 5fps, 45 point AF, twin cards, twin processor and color tones that are so good you could die for them. If this is what Canon produces as a studio camera I look forward to the next one as an everday walkabout upgrade


----------



## unfocused (Feb 2, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Nikon Rumors is reporting that Sony will soon announce a 24mp APS-C Sensor which is likely to become the foundation for the next generation of the D300.
> 
> That got me thinking, *will Canon continue to up the ante in the megapixel war, or will they, at some point, decide to shift strategies and open up a new front (increased dynamic range, improved high ISO, superior noise control)?*
> 
> ...



Hmm...I'm starting to feel pretty smart. 

(Okay, I was talking about APS-C, but it seems as though Canon *is* headed in this direction.)

Honestly though, until the 1Dx, I would have never expected them to change course so swiftly. If the 5D rumors are true, I can't wait to see what they do with the 7DII.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 2, 2012)

pedro said:


> Seems like I am a bit late to the party...If this IS the next 5D...I am in. I would be happy with very fine ISO 51200 as highest extension. *As I am currently shooting a 30D: Are ISO 12800 equivalent to my 30Ds ISO 1600 likely to get? Or is that wishful thinking? *


From my experience, the 5D2 on 12800 pretty much equals the 30D at iso 1600 already!
Just looked at some shots of badgers shot during the dark - 5D2 definitely better, and 25600 not too far off the 3200 iso mark.

So, if you're hoping for better off a 5D3/X - i think that's almost a cert...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 2, 2012)

my dreams are coming true!
Pro build non gripped bodies with proper AF


----------



## JR (Feb 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> my dreams are coming true!
> Pro build non gripped bodies with proper AF



I think it is safe to say this is a dream many of us are having! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Stone (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I'm just gonna stop wishing for a baby 1DX and get the real thing. A 1DX will last me far longer than a 5D or 7D upgrade and I can keep carrying 1 body instead of 2 to get everything I want. I guess this is Canon's master plan in the end anyways. The more I think about it the more I'm sure Canon is going to limit both the new 5D and 7D models in some relevant way....


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Feb 3, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Exactly......the comparison flexes, you could look at the D800 (assuming the latest specs hold) as a 36mpx FF, 4fps camera or a 16mpx crop, 6fps camera at $4k (plus $$$ for the grip to get the faster fps mode)....compared to the specs given here.

So...let's say the 5D3 is really 22mpx, 5fps, with 19 AF points in a system that is better than the 7D but weaker than the full blown 1Dx, with ISO a stop better than the 5D2 (remember the 1Dx's ISO performance and it's a 16mpx FF).....price as stated $2700.

Is that a better deal than a D800 at $4000??? To me it is. It surpasses my 5D2 and my 7D, at a price $200 more than what my 5D2 cost me, and I don't have to sell my lenses or speedlights. I've invested in the system and it's the system I own, not just the body. You have to consider that and the total cost of ownership, with respect to it's performance.

Now, if it turns out the rumored specs of 22mpx, 7+fps, and 61 AF points for $2700 is correct, you won't hear me complain. I can just about ditch my 7D and get two of these bad boys, but I'd keep the 7D for one reason....1.6x crop reach. There are times when I need that in sports work and while I have 9 L lenses, I don't have the cash to dump $7k on a 300mm f/2.8 IS II L....and I don't have to when I can shoot the 7D with my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II L and get a 320mm effective reach. BTW, if you have not tried this lens with the 1.4x rev 3 extender, you seriously are missing out on some excellent quality images with an effective reach of nearly 450mm @ f/4.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Feb 3, 2012)

it would be amazing to have 6.9 FPS on a FF body, plus all those AF points etc. all it needs now is a pop up flash. because sometimes those do save me. but im sure the noise would be too good to even need it XD for 2700. damn. ima line up right now! haha it for sure mixes in what i would always want for a good price. i

ts like the 7D and 5DII made love and had babies.


----------



## Ed_5D (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been told this is a 7D mark II and it is indeed a full frame camera, it will go up in price close or beyond where de 5D was.. around $3k.. this camera will replace the 5D as a digital cinema SLR.. The 5D mark III will be aimed at still photography again, no priority on video features but it seems canon will finally put in a professional autofocus system, 1D style or 7D style autofocus remains to be seen.

I'd say CR2.5


----------



## Ricku (Feb 3, 2012)

Ed_5D said:


> I've been told this is a 7D mark II and it is indeed a full frame camera, it will go up in price close or beyond where de 5D was.. around $3k.. this camera will replace the 5D as a digital cinema SLR.. The 5D mark III will be aimed at still photography again, no priority on video features but it seems canon will finally put in a professional autofocus system, 1D style or 7D style autofocus remains to be seen.
> 
> I'd say CR2.5


I like the sound of this, but releasing 7D2 before 5D2 does not make any sense.

The 5D2 is quite older than the 7D. 

People are screaming right now for a 5D3, not a 7D2.


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 3, 2012)

The 3D and 9D items aren't used. 8)

1,3,5D are FF and 7,9D are APS-C, sooner maybe APS-H with APS-C mount.

What do you say about this line-up:
1D the extreme sport shooter
3D a limited 1D without grip
3Ds a limited 1D without a grip but with the highest megapixel sensor.
5D a simple body as you know it already 
5Ds a simple body like 5D but with the highest megapixel sensor.

7D an advanced body in all aspects with APS-H with EF EF-S mount and built in crop factor.
7Ds the same advanced body with the highest megapixel sensor.

Now depending on the strategy they'll choose 3 FF bodies and 1 crop.
Isn't that great?!


----------



## Stuart (Feb 3, 2012)

A lot of negativity on spec belief, but its not about not topping the spec of the 1dx but instead not losing market share to the next D800/D4 or Sony Alpha - if that means AF or fps as that makes canon better than other then that is what's needed.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 3, 2012)

i dont care if it has better specs than a nikon or not. what I care about a high quality working package and this list of rumoured specs basically ensure that I am eagerly awaiting to see how the AF is if it is as good as last gen 1D AF i'll be over the moon


----------



## kpk1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Canon is carrying too much on what the others do.
Everything they've done in the last years was a strategy based on Nikon's strategy.
I'm sure they had the technological potential and I'm sure they do have and the next version when they release the actual one.
The proof is even the mirrorless system. They're the last.


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i dont care if it has better specs than a nikon or not. what I care about a high quality working package and this list of rumoured specs basically ensure that I am eagerly awaiting to see how the AF is if it is as good as last gen 1D AF i'll be over the moon


+1


----------



## Polansky (Feb 3, 2012)

These specs are highly doubtful.

If true who is going to bother with the 1D X.
5D3 (x) => Higher MP but same AF as the 1D X?

The 1D X would then solely be for the sport shooters who need that extra 4 frames per second.

I can clearly remember three years ago when everybody thought that the 5D2 would have better AF then the 50D at that time. Instead we got an autofocus system dating back just after the dinosaurs died.


----------



## OkelloLuoStudios (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a waiting game and good things happen to those who wait...


----------



## KitH (Feb 3, 2012)

stoneysnapper said:


> Any possibility the announcement date will coincide with Focus on Imaging which is the biggest Photographic show in the UK and one of the biggest in Europe? Just a thought....
> 
> http://www.focus-on-imaging.co.uk/home.htm



Couldn't help noticing the Focus on Imaging website colour scheme. Red and black menu text on a background of Naples Yellow.

Is it some sort of a weird tribute to Kodak thing or what?


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 3, 2012)

Polansky said:


> I can clearly remember three years ago when everybody thought that the 5D2 would have better AF then the 50D at that time. Instead we got an autofocus system dating back just after the dinosaurs died.



Hey wait!!! When did the dinosaurs die? I must have been out of the loop for a while... 

Next thing you know, you will be telling me we landed on the moon... 

Shesh!


----------



## pravkp (Feb 3, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Polansky said:
> 
> 
> > I can clearly remember three years ago when everybody thought that the 5D2 would have better AF then the 50D at that time. Instead we got an autofocus system dating back just after the dinosaurs died.
> ...



haha.. nope the wright brothers are still testing those flying 'things'


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

Polansky said:


> These specs are highly doubtful.
> 
> If true who is going to bother with the 1D X.
> 5D3 (x) => Higher MP but same AF as the 1D X?
> ...



Yep... why would anyone get a D3, D3s, D4 when you could get a D700... ehhh... I mean D800. On a serious note, the main clientele that goes after the 1D series are few and far between... you got agencies, you got newspapers (the big ones), maybe some magazines who does photography in house and doesn't outsource... Professionals who are out in the field everyday where they need the features and robust body and such... For what it's worth, National Geographics photographers shoot 5d's. Sports Illustrated, pretty much those who need it as a tool because any other body would fall short some way some how. No offense neuro, but there are very few amateurs splurging $6000-7000 on a camera body to take pics of kids and family, however there are a few. Those who need it as a tool will buy the 1dx regardless what the 5d comes out with. Those people are as hardset on those cameras as 5d users are with full frame quality. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## wrack_of_lamb (Feb 3, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> Is that a better deal than a D800 at $4000???



Now consider that the admin of NR suggests the D800 will be $3000 ($3900 if you want the AA filter removed), and not $4000. Does a $300 difference matter now? Maybe not if you don't feel like selling lenses and acquiring new ones, but then again it depends on your photography needs. You mention sports work, so if the D800 is 4 fps you probably won't be tempted. But others might.


----------



## avian (Feb 3, 2012)

if the NEW dslr got an 16:9 lcd screen is it not more plausible that it would be the new cinema dslr (3C) ?
The whole layout seems to be much more suited towards filming with dedicated film buton, quick switchrate button,maybe fast zoom/crop buton.

The current 5d mark2 is still a beast of a camera for fotography and it would make much more sens for the mark3 to be a new higher megapixel/resolution monster.

with the intergration of video in the 5d canon opened a new pandora's box of possibilities wich they now seem keen to excel in.

Is it not possible to fit an 16:9 FF sensor? does the lens image circle alow for a larger width censor?


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 3, 2012)

Numbers I have heard:

D400 = $1999
D800 = $3499
D4s = $5499

Seems like the price of the D800 from NR seems about $500 low.

Any bets?


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Numbers I have heard:
> 
> D400 = $1999
> D800 = $3499
> ...



There are so many things that can change up to the day of the release and or announcement including specs/features and pricing... You'd be better betting on the superbowl than speculating on a camera at this point


----------



## BDD (Feb 3, 2012)

Not sure where you're getting your pricing information from Maui. The D4 already has a confirmed debut price of $6000 US and $6300 CAD.

The D800 is "rumoured" to be $3000 w/ AA and $3900 w/o AA. Which I think is too much. But in light of the damage done by the quake in Japan and flooding in Thailand...some of this added cost might be to recover some cost to rebuild. Nikon just got some insurance money. I think it was around 7 million (1st payment) but there is supposedly around 143 million dollars worth of damage.

Not sure if Canon headquarters or their factory took much damage. The cost of the 1D-X seems more or less "fair" for a flagship model. Though $2799.99 for the 5D3 is a slight increase over what I believe the debut price of the 5D2 was by a few hundred dollars. I was hoping for $2500 or less. But paying around $2800 is a lot better than paying Nikon prices for their D800 models IMHO.

Again, all I'm hoping for with the 5D3 is the specs recently listed here at CR + the native ISO of the 1D-X 100-51,200 (max 204,800). And I'll be putting in my order.


----------



## dswatson83 (Feb 3, 2012)

I do think the 22MP would be right on. I doubt the 61point AF though and think a 21 point would be more realistic and fine for almost everyone. I'm guessing the camera won't quite hit 6fps on 1 digic5 @22MP so i'm thinking just under 5fps would be more realistic and again, fine for most people. 

I think it would be dumb to replace the 24-70 f/2.8 with a non IS version. Is anyone really complaining about that lens?
A new 50mm f/1.4 and 85mm f/1.8 would be nice (Nikon has put out both recently). It really sucks that no one has a stabilized lens at f/2.8 with less than 70mm for full frame cameras. In a world of DSLR video especially, they really need to pump in some IS. This is making me want a Sony.


----------



## pedro (Feb 3, 2012)

BDD said:


> Again, all I'm hoping for with the 5D3 is the specs recently listed here at CR + the native ISO of the 1D-X 100-51,200 (max 204,800). And I'll be putting in my order.



*If the native ISO of the next 5D is ISO 51200, what does that look like in RAW. Too bad that there are still no 1Dx RAW samples available, and how usable will ISO 102400 be?*


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 3, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> It really sucks that no one has a stabilized lens at f/2.8 with less than 70mm for full frame cameras. In a world of DSLR video especially, they really need to pump in some IS. This is making me want a Sony.



Except with video, you cannot really use the stabilizer because you can hear the humming in the audio unless you strip out the audio and use music or an external recording device...


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 3, 2012)

Numbers I was quoting were for last year, so more of a line in the sand and seeing where things fall 

I found it interesting that the D4 basically went up greatly from rumored price from Thom Hogan back summer of last year, to the yes, you are correct, closer to the 6K range.

He was speculating on the D800 also being more of a 22MP, so if delivered is 36MP, I tend to like my numbers, or in fact, could again be low. 

So if the D700 sold in the low to mid $2K range, and the D800 is such a huge upgrade (3x sensor size, better ISO, etc) is only a few hundred more really rational or logical. 

Seriously. B&Hs price recently on the D700 was $2700 and that is a 12 MP camera. The newer 36MP version is only going to be $3000?

Sort of off topic since this is more related to the 5DX, 5DIII or what ever it will be in single or multiple versions, but everyone is expecting the official Nikon release in the next week, so I am just interested if say the D800 is say 36MP, but also is $3500 or upwards of $4K, does people view on Canon's pricing get re-adjusted as well.


----------



## npherno (Feb 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> CrimsonBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE to be wrong, but how could this camera be real? *What differentiates it from the 1DX?* (ie. is there $4100 in difference?)
> ...



If this is real, they are going to be very, very popular. After suffering with the banding and AF issues of various models this could be the one we have been waiting for.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 3, 2012)

BDD said:


> Not sure where you're getting your pricing information from Maui. The D4 already has a confirmed debut price of $6000 US and $6300 CAD.
> 
> The D800 is "rumoured" to be $3000 w/ AA and $3900 w/o AA. Which I think is too much. But in light of the damage done by the quake in Japan and flooding in Thailand...some of this added cost might be to recover some cost to rebuild. Nikon just got some insurance money. I think it was around 7 million (1st payment) but there is supposedly around 143 million dollars worth of damage.
> 
> ...



I think the 5D2 debuted at $2699 USD.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 3, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> I think the 5D2 debuted at $2699 USD.



My first 5D2 cost £2099 in 2009, when you still had to wait for stock to arrive!


----------



## BDD (Feb 3, 2012)

pedro said:


> BDD said:
> 
> 
> > Again, all I'm hoping for with the 5D3 is the specs recently listed here at CR + the native ISO of the 1D-X 100-51,200 (max 204,800). And I'll be putting in my order.
> ...



Hard to say. Maybe the people at Canon will be good enough to start leaking some official photos taken with the 5D3 at high ISO. 

As for the pricing on the D4 @ $6000 US/$6300 CAD...that's confirmed. It's the price on shop websites. Which in time will of course drop...how long that will take? Will have to just wait and see.

D800 pricing? Rumours. Since it's not available for pre-order. Hasn't even been announced yet. But should be next week.

I think the asking price for the 2 versions of the D800 are ridiculous. It's more than a few hundred $. It's more like a $500-1400 increase over the D700!!  Having said that...if the rumoured specs are spot on (from NR)...I'm not ordering one. I want a FF body with good native ISO range. Something the D800 doesn't have. Looks like a "studio camera" based on the specs. Something I'm not looking for. Which is why I'm putting my money on the 5D3 (assuming the latest rumoured specs are correct). If not...this is going to get expensive (but still worth it)...

And about the plausiblity of seeing the 1D-X's 61-pt AF in the 5D3...I think it's very possible. If not...then maybe an AF system based on the 7D's design but with more points/cross-pts. Maybe 21. 45... 

FPS? I'd be happy with 5.


----------



## JR (Feb 3, 2012)

BDD said:


> As for the pricing on the D4 @ $6000 US/$6300 CAD...that's confirmed. It's the price on shop websites. Which in time will of course drop...how long that will take? Will have to just wait and see.



Not sure where you got the pricing but the D4 is still listed at $5,999 in Canada in my local store...


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 4, 2012)

JR said:


> BDD said:
> 
> 
> > As for the pricing on the D4 @ $6000 US/$6300 CAD...that's confirmed. It's the price on shop websites. Which in time will of course drop...how long that will take? Will have to just wait and see.
> ...



Looks like there is a bid of difference across the country. http://www.photoprice.ca/product/03836/Nikon-D4-price.html


----------



## AG (Feb 4, 2012)

Lets not forget also that there is a huge difference between the announced RRP and Street pricing.

Look at the C300. When i was first announced it was listed as $20,000 USD, then pre orders were listed as $15,999USD. Thats already a massive drop. 
Once its been around for a few months we could see them selling for as low as $14,000USD.

The point being these prices we are seeing listed in rumours, we don't know if they are actual street price, RRP or the writer pulled the figure out of a unicorns ass.

Once the cameras are out there in peoples hands is when I'm going to start shopping around for the best price, until then ill just use these prices as a rough guide on how much my wallet is going to suffer.


----------



## JR (Feb 4, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > BDD said:
> ...


----------



## BDD (Feb 4, 2012)

From my 3 main camera shops. Vistek (http://www.vistek.ca/marketing/procentre/nikon/slrcameras.aspx), Henry's (http://www.henrys.com/67447-NIKON-D4-DIGITAL-SLR-BODY.aspx) and Aden Camera (http://www.adencamera.com/product-overviewer.asp?ProdID=3897&Category=6). That's the current Toronto price. What is your local shop?

That's not right. Montrealers are already getting a $300 discount from the start.  I wonder if my local stores will price match a store in Montreal. At least the 1D-X is the same in both cities. $6999.99

Ok back to the topic of this thread the 5D3 (or is it 5D-X? HEH!)...


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 4, 2012)

JR said:


> Cant wait to see those charts for the 1DX!



Agreed!


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 4, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> No offense neuro, but there are very few amateurs splurging $6000-7000 on a camera body to take pics of kids and family, however there are a few.



I have 2 series 1 and a 5D. I wont be getting a 1DX in the near future.

I am a non professional


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 4, 2012)

If budget allows, i would happily get a 1DX, but then i've always shot with a battery grip, so a built in grip would be a bonus.

There is much about the 1Dx that i like, where as none of the other 1D series ever done any thing for me. I would have been buying them for the hell of it. The 1DsIII offered nothing over the 5D2 with BG - except twice the price and improved AF (ok that is my main gripe with 5D2), and i never really quite got into the APS-H crop.

But if a baby 1DX gets released, then its a no brainer.

How about this for a curved ball?

What if Canon were to release the 1DX with a price of $4000 (£3000) - how many would they sell then? Would they get killed in the rush? Would Nikon just be dead in the water?

How many of us would stretch to that figure for a 1Dx then?


----------



## K-amps (Feb 4, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> If budget allows, i would happily get a 1DX, but then i've always shot with a battery grip, so a built in grip would be a bonus.
> 
> There is much about the 1Dx that i like, where as none of the other 1D series ever done any thing for me. I would have been buying them for the hell of it. The 1DsIII offered nothing over the 5D2 with BG - except twice the price and improved AF (ok that is my main gripe with 5D2), and i never really quite got into the APS-H crop.
> 
> ...



Waiting for a 5d3 here, but at 4k, I would sell a lens or 2 and buy a 1dx.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 4, 2012)

And i would happily trade in my almost unused 5D2, and main 5D2, with my L lenses lenses to get a couple.
I'm not averse to working with a 50mm f1.8 on one body and a 100mm f2.8 macro on the other whilst i saved up for the lenses.

Why would i trade in my L lenses as well? 

Simple, i started in photography when an SLR was supplied with a 50mm f1.8 as a standard lens, and i still think it's a great lens to learn all about a camera with. The 100mm macro gives me some insect hunting opportunities at Kew Gardens etc..., and means the body just doesn't sit in the bag.


----------



## BDD (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree with K-amps. There comes a point when spending $4000 on a 5D3 is not worth it (or the Nikon D800). The "law of diminishing returns" kicks in. On the other hand the rumoured asking price for the 5D3 is just under $2800. Which is fine with me as I've said. 

If the 5D3 is sold for near 4k (like the D800 w/o AA...and does not have the features we want) we might as well save up a little longer and just go for the 1D-X (or D3s or D4). 

Though I do prefer the camera body size of a 5D3 over the 1D-X. Given the choice. Weight does matter to me. Who wants to carry around a 3-4 pound camera body plus maybe a 3 pound lens all day? (given the choice)


----------



## nigelc (Feb 4, 2012)

If the general consensus of posters on this thread reflects current/future market for 5D and Canon responds to that with the specs set out at the beginning of the thread, then I feel that those of us who bought into the concept of the 5D as maximising image quality at a reasonable price by not having 7D/1D type features (which I don't need) have been passed by. Having had Canon SLRs since 1976 (as well as medium format film) I would now think the Nikon D800 more relevant. Pity the Zeiss lenses don't have interchangeable ZE/ZF.2 mounts like the old Tamron adaptall.


----------



## revup67 (Feb 5, 2012)

Quite possibly in the very near future all of these conjectures will be moot. At that point I'd love to do a tally from those that contributed to this thread to see who was the most clairvoyant of the group. This group or individual shall be named the official CanonRumors.com Fortune Teller. On the other hand, I will refrain from speculating at this point, bow out on the up and coming moniker and merely watch and wait with drool and anticipation for the 5D Mkii replacement...whatever it's name and features shall be.

PS "anyone got a bib" ?


----------



## K-amps (Feb 6, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Quite possibly in the very near future all of these conjectures will be moot. At that point I'd love to do a tally from those that contributed to this thread to see who was the most clairvoyant of the group. This group or individual shall be named the official CanonRumors.com Fortune Teller. On the other hand, I will refrain from speculating at this point, bow out on the up and coming moniker and merely watch and wait with drool and anticipation for the 5D Mkii replacement...whatever it's name and features shall be.
> 
> PS "anyone got a bib" ?



Also perhaps this year (as some part of last year) Canon began reacting to Nikon instead of leading the market as it did 3 years prior to that. So whatever the proposed feature set of the 5D3 would be; I think they will be subject to scramble and rejigging based on the announcement of the D800.

Sorry to see Canon in the position, would like to seem them back at throwing the gauntlet and letting Nikon scramble instead.


----------



## mkln (Feb 6, 2012)

by the way, NR reports the D800 will have the same sensor tech of the sony NEX7.

Which means a lot of catching up for 5d3.


----------



## BerniesDad (Feb 6, 2012)

AH! Looks like the Nikon D800 will be 36MP! Just posted to NR and Engadget.

Hope Canon goes for the same. Would love more resolution for bigger prints.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 6, 2012)

BerniesDad said:


> AH! Looks like the Nikon D800 will be 36MP! Just posted to NR and Engadget.
> 
> Hope Canon goes for the same. Would love more resolution for bigger prints.



How big are you planning to print where 21mp is not enough??


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 6, 2012)

Not only is the D800 looking to come with 36.3mp - it appears the 3200 will come with 24.7mp according to the D3200 for Dummies book! Come on, that's a sub £1000 camera...

So, having trailed the MP war for most of the digital age - Nikon have now gone MP happy, much (i suspect) to the annoyance of their fan base.

So, can we expect to see loads of disgruntled 5D2's all trading in for Nikon kit, whilst the D700's all trade in for 5D3/X's?


----------



## BDD (Feb 6, 2012)

I think you're spot on Picsfor. And as a long time Nikon shooter I couldn't care less. Since I don't have much of an investment in Nikon's "gold ring" (their L series) lenses. Plus, I think Canon has a better selection of glass. Though, maybe a small part of me was hoping Nikon didn't go MP happy. Odd that Canon and Nikon has chosen to switch roles in this market segment. 

Now if only Canon would leak some info regarding the native ISO range of the 5D3. If it borrows the tech from the 1D-X as it's rumored to have done with the 61-point AF system (CR's latest rumored spec list)...I'm putting in my order (as I've said).

Minor gripe with Canon glass...I would prefer to have black L-series lenses for those lenses currently only available with a white exterior (e.g. 70-200 f/2.8 II).


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 6, 2012)

BDD said:


> Minor gripe with Canon glass...I would prefer to have black L-series lenses for those lenses currently only available with a white exterior (e.g. 70-200 f/2.8 II).


I know what you mean; I used to think that. Now I'm on my second "white" L-series lens, I'm used to it.

Presumably you're aware that _ostensibly_, the reason for it is to reduce thermal expansion of the long lens barrel in high temperatures or in sunlight.

Now whether that's the real main reason for it, or whether it's down to attention-grabbing and marketing - well it depends on how cynical you are.

In fact, Olympus did it with their high-end long telephotos in the 80s, too.

For example, here's a page on their 250mm f/2 lens:

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/olympusom1n2/shared/zuiko/htmls/250mm.htm


Martin


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 6, 2012)

Aren't some of the Sony lenses white too? They aren't exactly low profile when stalking wildlife though .


----------



## Arkarch (Feb 6, 2012)

There are some neoprene / rubber covering kits to cover the "white" (its really a cream). Some of them are black; or camo; not sure about some of the color patterns that make your $2000+ lens look like it came out of a Hello Kitty commercial.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 7, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> ...not sure about some of the color patterns that make your $2000+ lens look like it came out of a Hello Kitty commercial.



ROFL personally i'm holdin out a for a piccachu one


----------



## BDD (Feb 7, 2012)

Possible Martin. Though, if that is the reason...why wouldn't Canon make all their L-series glass white?  Canon just announced their new version of the 24-70 f/2.8 (II) and it's.........black! 

It's not a big deal for me. Though given the choice between black and white...

Nikon has kept all their lenses black. Though a few decades ago, pre-DSLR, they did have some chrome with the black. 

Wonder how long it's going to take Canon to announce the 5D3. Being that in a few hours Nikon will be announcing their D800 models.


----------



## BerniesDad (Feb 7, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> BerniesDad said:
> 
> 
> > AH! Looks like the Nikon D800 will be 36MP! Just posted to NR and Engadget.
> ...



As big as possible!!! (4'x5' is prob the biggest I'd want.) Besides fine art prints, I shoot commercial architecture, so more detail can't hurt there either.

There is a funny gap between medium format and 35mm sensors right now that I think Canon and Nikon could capitalize on. For most commercial jobs high iso isn't very important, nor is video. So if they decided to split the models to save costs, I think there would be a market for it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 7, 2012)

looks like the D800 is going to be targeting low iso, its going to be interesting to see how nikon wedding photographers react to the d800 if they are going to go for the d4 instead


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> looks like the D800 is going to be targeting low iso, its going to be interesting to see how nikon wedding photographers react to the d800 if they are going to go for the d4 instead



it appears many see this D800 as complimentary to the D4, so talk of getting a D4 and a D800.

S'pose they got the idea from Canon with the 7D and 5D2


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2012)

BDD said:


> Possible Martin. Though, if that is the reason...why wouldn't Canon make all their L-series glass white?  Canon just announced their new version of the 24-70 f/2.8 (II) and it's.........black!



Supposedly, it's to reflect more light and reduce the internal temperature. The reason it's used on the tele lenses is that the fluorite elements in those lenses are more sensitive to heat. Or so Canon has said...it could still just be a marketing ploy...


----------



## moreorless (Feb 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> BDD said:
> 
> 
> > Possible Martin. Though, if that is the reason...why wouldn't Canon make all their L-series glass white?  Canon just announced their new version of the 24-70 f/2.8 (II) and it's.........black!
> ...



A bit of both I'd guess, probabley some small advanatge and now that Canon has "claimed" the white tele if Nikon were to use it they'd merely be confused as one by most people.


----------

